# Loose Fender Wells



## Radar (Dec 1, 2005)

I was looking at moding the kitchen drawers on my 21RS and had pulled them all out. When looking back into the space behind the drawers/sink area, I noticed sunlight coming from the area above and behind the wheel wells. 
After placing fingers into the area, I felt a breeze on my fingers. Exiting the 21RS, I laid on my back and looked up into the wheelwells from the outside. There is a sheet of metal which I will call the inner fender. This was firmly attached on the frame side of the trailer but hanging loose on the body side of the trailer. I could push it upward and fit my fingers up and into the trailer.

My concern is that this space will allow water and dust from tires to get inside the trailer. I checked the opposite side of the trailer and found it was a tighter fit but the metal inner fender was not attched on the body side either.

Is this normal and if not, what would be the best way to fix/secure/water and dust proof this area?

I bought the trailer (used) before X-mas and have not used it yet. Just getting ahead of myself and starting the mods already when I found this gap which concerns me.

Any suggestions.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I understand what you are say but I can not visualize it. Can you post a picture or two showing the gap.

Are there any other gaps along the wall other then in the fender area?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If it is what you say, it will allow water in during wet driving. If it is new let the dealer handle it. If is is not I would try and match what the other side is. Pictures would help if you need help to fix it yourself.

John


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine has a gap too but moisture from the tires is contained inside the wheel well as the inner fender returns down to the chassis. I sealed mine on the inside with great stuff foam for insect issue. I didn't have any but I felt it would be good insurance.


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

I found this during my pre-delivery inspection. I brought it up with the dealer and he was very unsupportive but I refused to accept it. Went out and looked at other Outbacks and some were ok and others weren't. They pulled the fenders off and sealed the area well with some really heavy sealant. They said it was the stuff (or similar) to the stuff you seal windshields with.

I didn't like what I saw and I think you are right to be concerned.

I was worried about the tires pumping water into the gap. I was also worried about the siding itself. It looked to me like the siding of the trailer is a thin (luan?) plywood covered with with about 1/32" of fiberglass. The bottom of this plywood was exposed.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm...

I have to go now.......

Have to check how mine is.....

Steve


----------



## Radar (Dec 1, 2005)

I took some photo's to better show/expain the gap.
#1 was a photo of the inside of the cabinet under the sink with the drawers removed








#2 photo of the gap. The grey carpet is the covering for the wheel well. 








#3 I took a spot light and placed it outside on the ground, facing up into the wheel well to give a better contrast








#4 Photo taken outside from between the tires facing upwards to show the metal inner fender and the gap between the fender and the outter wall 








#5 Photo of where the inner fender and wall meet. Shows the exposed plywood. You could see the bottom edge of te plywood all along the fender and wall. THis photo was taken to show the exposed plywood









I am open to suggestionshow to fix this


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow,

I'm going to have to check mine in the spring before going anywhere. I would defintely seal the area with a long term chalk. Make sure you cover all the plywood as the laun plywood used for the trailer is not exterior grade. Since it is outside and under the wheel well quantity for coverage is not an issue. I would also seal from the inside the same way. Just my .02


----------



## arbee (Feb 3, 2005)

Radar,

Good pictures. Reminds me of exactly what I got so upset about during my inspection.

Can anyone offer any explanation why this would not be a problem and a source for future rot?? I don't understand how Keystone/Outback can send them out like this. I think the exposed plywood has to be a problem and the tires will pump water inside to rot out the floor.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Looks like a lot of people including me will look at our own.

I would consider sending those pics to Keystone.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I just looked at mine. I am not concerned with an opening to the inside, because mine is tight around the wheels.

However, I do have at least 1 to 2 inches of the luan plywood in the wheel opening.

Maybe I can get in and paint with laquer or some outdoor primer to seal it.

It looks like they run the laminated plywood down the sides, then trim with a rotary trim saw, and put the skirting over the top.

Steve

PS-- Its only around the wheel opening...the rest is sealed.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I have something to add about this specific problem, as it was one of mine way back in 2002.

When these trailers were first made, that gap WAS covered.

PROBLEM:
It was covered with a thick, sticky tape material. The tape didn't hold, on account of the dirty conditions in the fenderwell.

SOLUTION:
I took it to the dealer when I noticed the tape hanging onto the tires. The SERVICE DEPT decided to cut off the tape, fixing my problem. 
~Upon checking the work when I returned home, I see half tape, half gap with no tape. (moral of this story...check the work before you drive 85 miles back home)

PROBLEM: 
I don't like the open gap dealer fix, and complain again. Upon next visit to SERVICE DEPT, they attempt to fix problem again. Their solution this time is to slap some Duct Tape over it. (no, I'm not kidding) I think we all like Duct Tape, but the wheel well doesn't, and it was already hanging down on the tires when I went to pick up the trailer. (another 85 mile trip each way for nothing)
~I complain again about the fix, and leave the trailer behind.

SOLUTION:
SERVICE DEPT decides tape of any kind is not the answer, and uses the same foam sealant listed by nascarcamper.
~No problems with this sealant to date, but there is still the original tape on the other wheel well. It's holding strong to date. (no, they didn't fix both sides)

Long story short:
I don't know why KEYSTONE stopped covering the gap, except that I'm sure everyone had problems with that same tape. Check all work BEFORE you accept the unit back.

During my two years with this unit, my Dealership heard from me many times.
The SERVICE DEPT hates me to this day.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Like nascarcamper used some spray foam insulation and for more insurance
I would coat it with some undercoating.
Just a thought

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

After thinking about his for awhile, I think the spray, rubberized undercoating may be what I am going to use to seal the plywood.

It definitely needs something, since so much of it is exposed in the wheel well.

I may as well make it easy on myself...just point and shoot!!!

Steve


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine is taped (and still holding) but I will put in some expandable foam from the inside to really seal it up.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics. I will be checking mine come spring time.

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up on this problem. I just went out and checked mine. The top seam and the seal against the frame were fine and tight. The seal against the outside had a gap in some places as much as an inch. I sealed it up with expandable foam and will follow up with undercoating. Just a thought but this may also help with the screws coming loose on the wheel well covers. Kirk


----------



## Deeta (Dec 31, 2005)

Just a word of caution, be careful with the expanding foam. Some versions expand A LOT and can distort panels. Depending on the gap involved, you may want "minimal expanding foam".

I'll definately be checking my new unit when it gets here. One of the disadvantages of buying long-distance is you have to deal with these issuse after the fact.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Here it is Doug.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Deeta said:


> Just a word of caution, be careful with the expanding foam. Some versions expand A LOT and can distort panels. Depending on the gap involved, you may want "minimal expanding foam".
> 
> I'll definately be checking my new unit when it gets here. One of the disadvantages of buying long-distance is you have to deal with these issuse after the fact.
> 
> ...


I foam sealed on the inside. It's outta site and that stuffs like blood. A little goes a long way.


----------

